# A Critical Suggestion for Christian and Homeschool



## RamistThomist (Nov 22, 2006)

This pertains to curriculum. 

Are you teaching your kids sound law and economic principles? That is practical stuff. And, For what it's worth, the Bible talks about it, too. I went to a "christian" school and learned nothing useful about this kind of stuff. 

And of course, I do'nt have in mind "any" law or economic theories. I mean, if you are teaching Keynesian economics to your kids, then go ahead and send them to public schools. If you are teaching legal positivsm and support for the supreme court, go ahead and put them on the school bus. 

I tried to type this post without saying "Biblical law." I failed, but you get the point.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 22, 2006)

To the best of my knowledge we are. I believe alot of that comes from day to day teaching and devotional time...or whenever we deal with the question of. On curriculum...I believe my children are too young to be dealing with that in curriculum yet.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Nov 26, 2006)

My high school didn't even teach economics...


----------



## Augusta (Nov 26, 2006)

My husband does this in an introductory way currently. Our kids get and allowance in hand and then they pay tithe, taxes, and utilities from that and keep the rest. Each child is in charge of a utility like heat, lights, and water. If any of those go up the childs expense goes up, if any go down the childs expense goes down. 

When they get older they will get some type of economics class in their curriculum even if we have to add it. I have a feeling that Abeka will have High School economics.


----------



## Herald (Nov 26, 2006)

Augusta said:


> My husband does this in an introductory way currently. Our kids get and allowance in hand and then they pay tithe, taxes, and utilities from that and keep the rest. Each child is in charge of a utility like heat, lights, and water. If any of those go up the childs expense goes up, if any go down the childs expense goes down.
> 
> When they get older they will get some type of economics class in their curriculum even if we have to add it. I have a feeling that Abeka will have High School economics.



I like this idea! My daughter is always leaving her bedroom light on. If I index her allowance maybe she'll get the point.


----------

